# advice on my car getting so dusty



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

My raven black TT seems really bad for attracting dust just after I wash it, I thought it was just because it was a black car but my dads car is also black (not an audi) and its fine after washing it. Is there any products I could use to stop this? and does anyone know what could be causing it?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Volcano


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

it cant be, his dads black car would also get dusty then. I have the same problem so would also be interested in some advice.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah its not the volcano it was the same before the volcano its as if my car is a magnet for dust even when i dry it off after washing it seems to get dusty, and means it never looks really clean :x :x


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> yeah its not the volcano it was the same before the volcano its as if my car is a magnet for dust even when i dry it off after washing it seems to get dusty, and means it never looks really clean :x :x


It looks clean but has a fine layer of dust from nowhere [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

yeah get you

same here but only really bad after a light shower. - you know just enough rain that the dust beads into small circular patterns but not enough of s downpour to wash it all off


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

this is after youve dried the car, before it rains :?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Some sealants, waxes and QD will contain silicons and other ingredients that will attract dust..

Try using a sealant rather than a wax, as sealants release dirt and dust better than a wax..

Or, try using an anti static QD, such as Chemical Guys..

I can't comment on what products do and don't..

Check detailing world, an answer will be on there..


----------



## Paul_McGowan (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine does the same....

I've also noticed that when I wipe over the rear light cluster with a polishing cloth, I can hear a static charge crackling.
It could be a static charge attracting dust.

Maybe it's time to fit some of those anti-static strips that used to be in fashion in the 80's :lol:

Anyone like to have a go ??? Photos would be good !!!!!


----------

